# Rummynose and cardinal tetras



## Ajm200 (24 Apr 2010)

Hi

Do any of you keep cardinal and rummynose tetras together?  Do the shoal in two distinct groups or together?
Had to agree to DH getting 24 cardinals (part of the deal for me to get a big tank). 12 more coming next month.

The kids have fallen for rummynose tetras and I'm thinking of getting a big shoal of these too it I'm concerned that they will all shoal together.  Other tetras that I've kept have hung out together in a big mixed shoal.  

Also where do rummynose tetras live in the tank, top or middle?

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (24 Apr 2010)

Ajm200 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Do any of you keep cardinal and rummynose tetras together?  Do the shoal in two distinct groups or together?
> Had to agree to DH getting 24 cardinals (part of the deal for me to get a big tank). 12 more coming next month.
> ...



Amanda
I have kept rummies / cardinals together, they shoal seperate and they were always at the bottom unless it was feeding time. One thing i did notice that the cardinals were always hiding - no a very showy fish were the rummies would hide during the day but appeared during the evening swimming in the flow, they would swim against the flow, then let the flow take them back, nice to watch them swimming in the flow.  

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Ajm200 (24 Apr 2010)

Great.  Thanks.  Will definately consider getting a good size shoal of both.  Just need to find something for the top.  Everything in the tank will be at the bottom at this rate


----------



## Ajm200 (24 Apr 2010)

Just read my original post again. Must turn off iPhone's not so helpful spell checker (aka random word substitution) or get to grips with it's keyboard to avoid such embarassing posts


----------



## dawidmNS (25 Apr 2010)

I have 10 rummynoses in my tank, and never notice they are hiding. However whole day they are swimming all together in the middle of the tank. They are fantastic fish because of their colour and they always keep together. So I will recommend them to all.

Also the thing is that is you want them keep with cardinals, then possibly cardinals will join the rummynoses and both are going to swim together. Thats happend in my tank with rainbows, pseudomugils and only neons are keeping away from them.

Regards
Dawid


----------



## sanj (27 Apr 2010)

I have found that they shoal seperate and the Rummys shoal much better than the cardinals.

I have let the cardinal shoal dwindle since adding them to a large tank that had rainbowfish and Denisoni barbs about two years ago. found that the Rummys are 'bolder' in that they are out doing their thing without hiding in the background whereas the cardinals do.


----------



## chris1004 (4 May 2010)

Hi,

I've got both cardinals ( about 40) and rummy nose tetras (10) living together in my planted tank. They get on fine and tend to stick with there own kind in loose shoals. When viewed together its plainly obvious that they have different preferances. The rummy noses tend to like to be nearer the substrate and like a bit more flow wheras the cardinals show a marked preferance for feeling safe amongst cover. There are however 3 different species of rummy nose tetra http://cvaquarium.org/Newsletter/The Three Species of Rummy.htm so the behaviour that yours show may depend on which ones you have.  

Regards, Chris.


----------

